# The Modern Rose attachment for the Jet Mini



## FireMedic4Christ (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been researching ornamental lathes and came across this one that was presented at AAW 2008. Has anyone seen this or have one?

Brian


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 27, 2009)

Have a link by chance?


----------



## hdbblue (Jan 27, 2009)

www.themodernrose.com


----------



## Fred (Jan 27, 2009)

Seems like a serious attachment for around $1700.00 (regular retail) and is it limited to the Jet 1014 mini lathe?


----------



## rlharding (Jan 27, 2009)

I have two links that show how to make them if that's what you are interested in doing. The 2nd link makes more sense to me, and seems to be much easier.

http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/MDFConstruction_v6[1].pdf

http://woodartbyjack.homestead.com/roseengine.html


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting concept; but the pictures on the web site aren't very good so it is hard to tell.  My first reaction is that it  looks like a jury rig.  I wonder about the performance/reliability and durability of the product??


----------



## me2cyclops (Jan 27, 2009)

looks much more sturdy and useful than a pen wizard.
and if you check prices around 1500 isn't bad for what you get


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 27, 2009)

First link won't work (from Ruth) for me or is it just me?


----------



## JerryS (Jan 27, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> First link won't work for me or is it just me?



It's working on this end , maybe it was a fluke . 

http://www.themodernrose.com/


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2009)

Try this.

*http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/MDFConstruction_v6[1].pdf*

And here are some other links you might want to look at. The last three are different versions of the samed vodeo.

*http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/MDFOverview.pdf*

*http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/MDFDrawings.pdf*


*http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/rose_engine.wmv*

*http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/rose_engine.mov*

*http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/rose_engine_no_music.mov*


----------



## marcruby (Jan 27, 2009)

Teknatool/Nova was fiddling around with a similar idea.  From what I saw it was not quite the precision I would want from an ornamental lathe although there have been some improvements.  Their intention is to make the machine so it will work on a number of different lathes.

Marc


----------



## me2cyclops (Jan 27, 2009)

no the nova is some sort of ornamental turning device but still has a fixed headstock
the "modern rose" is a rose engine (headstock rocks)
mine is somewhat different :biggrin:


----------



## marcruby (Jan 27, 2009)

You're right, of course, with the nova it's the human who does the rocking.

Marc



me2cyclops said:


> no the nova is some sort of ornamental turning device but still has a fixed headstock
> the "modern rose" is a rose engine (headstock rocks)
> mine is somewhat different :biggrin:


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Jan 27, 2009)

me2cyclops said:


> looks much more sturdy and useful than a pen wizard.
> and if you check prices around 1500 isn't bad for what you get


 
That was my thought as well. I was dead set on getting a pen wizard until I realized you could not do rope twist with it. I have been looking at the Revo from Legacy Millworks and then came across this one.

I probably can not afford, but thought I would ask if anyone had details. I will look at the DIY links and evaluate whether or not I want to tackle that project.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## amosfella (Jan 27, 2009)

Couldn't all the same things be done on a CNC milling machine with a 4th axis??  There are a couple of these CNC milling machines on ebay for under $2K


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought you could do a rope twist with the Pen Wizard.  I could have swore I saw that at his demo.


----------



## cozee (Jan 27, 2009)

Get in touch with Low_48 (member here) as he converted a Jet Mini that isn't jury rigged and works very well. Since he already had the cutting tool, if I recall correctly, he only spent somewhere around $75 for the conversion. He will be doing demos with it at this year's MPG.


----------



## me2cyclops (Jan 27, 2009)

I do all the same with a converted taig lathe ~$150 with homemade cams and a couple of linear bearings for the headstock to ride on.

yes you could do this with a cnc but I could drill turn and finish 3 unique pens before you could program a rope twist ( and still have $1850 in my pocket :laugh: )


----------



## amosfella (Jan 27, 2009)

which model of taig lathe??  I was looking at buying one here soon.


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Jan 28, 2009)

amosfella said:


> which model of taig lathe?? I was looking at buying one here soon.


 
and a picture is worth a thousand words. . .

Brian


----------



## me2cyclops (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll get some pics today,
and there is only one model of taig


----------



## amosfella (Jan 28, 2009)

There is both a woodworking and metalworking version available in Canada.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm I correct, the pen wizard is primarily for pen decoration, and the rose engine lathe is for other things, like bowl decoration, etc.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 28, 2009)

Please don't tell my PW it can't do rope twists!:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


			
				FireMedic4Christ said:
			
		

> I was dead set on getting a pen wizard until I realized you could not do rope twist with it.
> Brian


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Don. :good: I purchased the rope bit and have not had a chance to try it out as of yet.:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 28, 2009)

For making a true rope twist design the rope twist bit is essential. Other bits I've tried will do twists but they don't look like the rope twist. :wink:  The only one I've found has a 1/4 inch shaft and a drimmel will not hold bits with 1/4 inch shafts, as far as I know. I use a foredom handset on a much cheaper rotary tool.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


Woodlvr said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Don. :good: I purchased the rope bit and have not had a chance to try it out as of yet.:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 28, 2009)

This video from the 2008 AAW symposium shows both the Modern Rose and Lindow-White rose engines in operation: http://www.woodturner.org/sym/sym2008/video/2008sys.wmv


----------



## low_48 (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian asked me to drop in and add to the discussion. I've only seen the video of the Modern Rose, not one in person. I think they should work on the ratio of the hand wheel that turns the spindle and rocks the head of the lathe. If you watch the video, you will see the head hitting pretty hard on the rossettes as he slowly turns the handle. Seems to me that you can hardly turn the handle slow enough to make a smooth cut. I have a DC gear motor turning mine. I just get to watch it cut, and adjust the X-Y table to change the depth of cut. The number Greg used was the cost of modifying my lathe. I had a Proxon mini carving tool, and the X-Y table sitting around too. I'll take a couple of pics and add a new post latter.
 Rose engines really shine on cutting end grain. Perfect uses for rose engines are on turned boxes, yo-yos, and Christmas ornaments. Maybe not the best use for a pen.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the set up I would like to see  http://ornamentalroseengine.com/rre/index.htm 

Probably not much use for it with penturning but I see all kinds of things that it can be used for.

Marvin


----------



## wolftat (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can somehow combine my old sherline minimill with a rikon mini lathe and turn it into an ornamental lathe?


----------



## me2cyclops (Feb 5, 2009)

yes mount the rikon on a set of bearings to rock and take the crosslide of the mill mounted beside it to hold a cutter 
shouldn't take more that 20 minutes tops


----------



## wolftat (Feb 6, 2009)

me2cyclops said:


> yes mount the rikon on a set of bearings to rock and take the crosslide of the mill mounted beside it to hold a cutter
> shouldn't take more that 20 minutes tops


 Will this actually work?  I guess I should probably figure out what exactly I want and then get out the cutting torch. Yeeeee ha!!!!


----------



## me2cyclops (Feb 6, 2009)

alot more planing and setup but yea basicly thats all it takes check out jons plans and go from there http://www.ornamentalturners.org/assets/content/RoseEngine.pdf


----------



## wolftat (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you Mark and all the rest who posted sites and plans, I'm on my way to building a Rose engine lathe.  I don't even need to destroy my mill or lathe to do it.


----------

